# Tips for fishing the sound from Navarre bridge?



## Lush (Dec 30, 2017)

Just moved here so it’s my first fishing season! You guys probably have seen the question a million times so I’m sorry In advance. Here is what I’ve accomplished... I have been catching my own shrimp with a shrimp pump on the southside of the sound close the the pavilions. Have caught Pinfish around the small south end bridge columns. Most of the time I’m using a Gulf rig that I got from Walmart, not the wire one. Been morning and evening but with not much luck other than catching bait. All tips and criticism is welcome...lol Thanks!


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Honestly, find some where else. That area has always been one of the least productive areas for me. Outside of mullet, bait fish and crabs. Yes, you will see a couple past reports over the years of random big drum or sand trout, but I really feel like they are rare there. That's just my experience from fishing there in the past or catching bait and watching the other fishermen. 

The grass and sand flats are really about to pick up. There are def fish on em right now though. Try pier and surf fishing as well. The spanish and pompano run are about to start. Always a good time.


----------



## Lush (Dec 30, 2017)

Simonj31 said:


> Honestly, find some where else. That area has always been one of the least productive areas for me. Outside of mullet, bait fish and crabs. Yes, you will see a couple past reports over the years of random big drum or sand trout, but I really feel like they are rare there. That's just my experience from fishing there in the past or catching bait and watching the other fishermen.
> 
> The grass and sand flats are really about to pick up. There are def fish on em right now though. Try pier and surf fishing as well. The spanish and pompano run are about to start. Always a good time.




Thanks that was what I was thinking. Just got some heavier sinkers my next stop will be the surf. The pier seems real crowded and a bit chaotic at time I prefer more peaceful relaxing fishing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Just make sure to not use round weights in the surf. Use the pyramid style. Also, don’t use the bulky store bought rigs. Your catch rate will go way up if you make tour own. Start watching videos and getting smart on surf fishing. Its really about to kick off.


----------



## Lush (Dec 30, 2017)

Simonj31 said:


> Just make sure to not use round weights in the surf. Use the pyramid style. Also, don’t use the bulky store bought rigs. Your catch rate will go way up if you make tour own. Start watching videos and getting smart on surf fishing. Its really about to kick off.




Got the pyramid sinkers, got 2 7’ spinning setups, about to go purchase some pvc pipe for a couple of rod holders. Just going to use a large bucket that I’ll put my bait bucket in and travel lightly. If i start catching enough for a few meals, I’ll upgrade to a cart/cooler setup. And thanks for the simple but valuable tips they are appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I’m sure someone on here will let you tag along surf fishing. You will learn all you need in one trip. Just ask..!


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

The bridge has never shown me any love. don't know why. Seems it should.
As said here by others....surf fishing and pier time, and I just got my lil boat ready again for the sound. Early (pre dawn to 2-3 hours after sunup) are when I prefer to fish the pier. During tourist season it does get hectic and there can be some very rude locals mixed in as well. Usually easy enough to get around most times. The flats -/docks are fun for me from boat, and I get that rolax fishing chi going as well when in boat in sound. The surf is always relaxing as well, just learn to read the shore and decide how close you want to fish around others. Some early morning fun can def had on pier with spanish/kings and pomps/redfish. hth and stay salty !!


----------



## Lush (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the help! I plan on hitting the surf towards the end of the week in the early morning. So if any of you see a middle aged man struggling come over and say Hi! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark W (May 4, 2017)

The bridge is cursed! I got my net stuck on a rock , lost my footing, mangled my hand and leg on the sharp assed rocks, drowned my Go-pro and cell phone ...and caught about a dozen lizard fish. Will never go back!!!


----------

